# Played Some Collings Today



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I was fortunate to be able to spend a couple hours today at The Twelfth Fret in Toronto trying out some Collings guitars. I have decided to find a new acoustic guitar and I played a couple of Taylors last weekend as noted here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?63640-Tried-a-Couple-of-Taylors 

The three Collings I spent the most time with were an O1E (E for Engelmann), and OM1E SS (short scale), and an OOO1 (I think that was the model, and it was a 12 fret with a slotted headstock).

First, I gotta say, wow. Collings makes amazing guitars. All of these instruments were superb. Different in subtle ways, but I'd be happy with any of them!  I played all three fingerstyle only, and tried standard tuning, dropped D, open G, and DADGAD on each instrument. 

Overall, I would say that the OM1E was the best overall instrument by a hair. It seemed to have a bit more crispness to the trebles compared to the others, even with the shorter scale and presented a very balanced sound to my ear.. Having said that, one area where I preferred the 000-1 over the other two was that when I was playing in the open G and DADGAD, the open string sustain didn't muddy the fretted melodic notes as much as on the O1E and the OM1E. With both of those, some passages would become somewhat indistinct due to the sustain. 

Brian on the staff there was very helpful, and in fact when I pointed out the strings on the 000-1 were pretty old, making it hard to compare it to the other guitars, he put new strings on it. He mentioned that they have (iirc) an 000-2H on the way, so I may try that out when it arrives. 

Overall, the Collings were more to my taste than the Taylors I tried last weekend (to be fair, the Collings are also significantly more expensive). My next step is to try a Santa Cruz that they have at Folkway Music in Waterloo. I'll also be in the US a few times in the next few months - Buffalo area, Northern California, and Southern California, and if I haven't found anything that floats my boat locally, I'll try some instruments there.

I did pick up a Boucher guitar that seemed very nice, but it weighed a lot more than the Collings. That was a surprise as I figured acoustics all kind of weighed the same. I also played a 12 fret small bodied Eastman. Wow! Great bang for the buck ... it played and sounded really nice. I was impressed. I also played a Collings 12 fret slope shouldered dreadnaught. It felt very stiff to me compared to the other guitars I was playing and I didn't really get a feel for it. I probably would have done better with it had I had a flatpick with me.

Too much fun on a Saturday!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 1992 (first year production) OM AND IT TOTALLY ROCKS. I also have a 0002H. Hey are both magnanimous guitars. I found mind 2nd hand. I had a D with an adirondack top. I have fallen out of love with the D size though. 

Many say that Collings' best model is the OM. I'll tell ya though , the v picks with the Collings is a tough a to to follow. I'm gonna post some recent recordings of my 3 different ones.

- - - Updated - - -

This was played with the 0002H and recorded on the iPhone into GarageBand via tascam's IM2 mic. 

Original song written in 2000 while on tour. 
http://soundcloud.com/hearts-and-minds/free-thought-amin


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Same guitar and recoding setup. Traditional Irish melody. 

http://soundcloud.com/g-john-band/temperance-reel

- - - Updated - - -

This was played with the 0002H and recorded on the iPhone into GarageBand via tascam's IM2 mic. 

Original song written in 2000 while on tour. 
http://soundcloud.com/hearts-and-minds/free-thought-amin


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never played a Collings I didn't like, and most of the ones I've heard played by others have been superb. Hopefully they don't start watering down the brand like many other builders. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Same guitar and recoding setup. Traditional Irish melody.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/g-john-band/temperance-reel
> 
> ...


Both of these are nice stuff man. The guitar is very present.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm curious as to whether they put new strings on each of the guitars before you played them?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

The strings on the O1E and OM1E seemed brand new. Those two guitars are at the front of their website, so I assume they came in very recently. The strings on the 000-1 were quite dull (in tone and color) in comparison. I asked if they could change the strings on the 000-1 so I could make a fair comparison. I offered to pay for the strings, but they didn't charge me. I think they must have agreed it was time for new strings on it!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm curious as to whether they put new strings on each of the guitars before you played them?


Btw the thumbs down was in error. 

Ok so these takes we're not with new strings. I can say though that my hands don't typically oxidize strings as others have occur. Also those picks cannot be underestimated. They really do wonders to your speed, grip, and tone. They explain the tonal differences of the different types of pics on their site with remarkable accuracy.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Agreed ... not to derail the thread, but the v picks are amazing. I was recording my Guild jumbo maple 12 string and every pick was way too zingy sounding when recorded. I purchased some v picks and bingo, problem solved.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Btw the thumbs down was in error.
> 
> Ok so these takes we're not with new strings. I can say though that my hands don't typically oxidize strings as others have occur. Also those picks cannot be underestimated. They really do wonders to your speed, grip, and tone. They explain the tonal differences of the different types of pics on their site with remarkable accuracy.


I too, must make a clarification. My question on the strings was for the OP. I should have made that clear in my post. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

59burst said:


> The strings on the O1E and OM1E seemed brand new. Those two guitars are at the front of their website, so I assume they came in very recently. The strings on the 000-1 were quite dull (in tone and color) in comparison._* I asked if they could change the strings on the 000-1 so I could make a fair comparison.*_ I offered to pay for the strings, but they didn't charge me. I think they must have agreed it was time for new strings on it!


That was a wise decision on your part. We've seen so many people say they have done a comparison on such a such guitars with no ideas on how old the strings were and at different locations so the comparison really means very little. 

Being in the same room and with new strings on all three guitars gives a person a much better basis for comparison and something the rest of us can put some faith in what you are telling us. 

So, now, I want to try out some of these guitars. Hmm, there must be some reason I can find for making a trip to Toronto.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck on your quest. It sounds like you're going about it the right way, by just playing as many guitars as possible. Our local dealer, Lauzon Music, stock the Collings guitars and they are something special. I also see an increasing number of Collings acoustics in the hands of bluegrass and traditional players: thats a good sign. Takes a lot to pry the D18s and D28s out of those guys hands.

Keep us updated as your search continues.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm yet to try a Collings that wasn't great. The Twelfth Fret has a great selection of options for you to try and play, and in my experience they are very helpful and care about the gear they offer.

As mentioned good luck on your search. You sound like a person who knows what they are looking for, so I'm sure you will find it.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I drove up to Waterloo yesterday and spent a couple hours at Folkway Music trying out acoustics. http://www.folkwaymusic.com/ (To recap: I have a 1987 Alvarez-Yairi DY-62C that I purchased new in early 1988. In the intervening years, I've had a Martin HD-28LSV (a true cannon, the most powerful acoustic guitar I've played) and an OM-28V, but I sold both after owning them for a few years. I never really bonded with them.)

First off, what a great shop is Folkway! A lot of excellent guitars and very cool and knowledgeable staff. I highly recommend this place to anyone serious about checking out nice acoustics. Between Folkway and 12th Fret here in Toronto, we have it pretty good in Ontario! 

My overall impressions: Collings OM guitars are pretty much the best sounding and playing acoustic guitars I've encountered. They are powerful and dynamic and sounded broken-in even when they are new. Obviously, other people will have different views, but that is just my view. I played all the guitars fingerstyle without fingerpics, and tried standard, dropped-D, DADGAD, and open G tunings on almost all of them.

*Martin*
The Martins I played were an OO-28VS and OO-18V. Both seemed very well made and played beautifully, but the sound was a bit boxy compared the other guitars I played by Collings and Santa Cruz. They didn't sound bad, but not as good as the boutique instruments. I suspect when they open up, they will sound much better.

*Santa Cruz*
The Santa Cruz I played were:
* 2009 OOO-R Custom (12 fret, slotted headstock). I really wanted to love the OOO-R. I'm attracted to the slotted headstock and the 12 fret layout. It was a delicate and lovely sounding instrument, but I felt it didn't have the dynamic range of the OM instruments I played and also the trebles lost volume higher up the fingerboard. (I'm being very nitpicky - it was a beautiful sounding guitar.) I have short fingers and the wide V profile neck and long scale were not ideal for me. The strings on it were worn and I offered to buy new strings for them to put on it, but they went ahead and put new strings on it without charging me. They agreed the strings were dead. 
* Arlen Roth Custom Mahogany. The Arlen Roth model was fantastic - it had a lot of dynamic range and could hang in that regard with the Collings. This is an excellent instrument. 

Both Santa Cruz guitars had a bit more delicacy or nuance to their tone compared to the Collings; I'd love to play more to really get a feel for the brand.

*Collings*
I played a number of Collings and the experience leads me to believe if one wants a powerful instrument with a broken-in voice right out of the box, these are the guitars.
* OO-1MH: an all mahogany OO. 12 fret with slotted headstock. This is a very special instrument. What a voice - great articulation on the notes, the right amount of richness (less complex than a spruce top I thought, but not plain) and sustain was just right so fast passages didn't get muddy. Although it has a wide nut, it has a short scale length and I found it very comfortable. I've never played an all mahogany acoustic before with such a sound and it was different and beguiling. If I was made of money, I would have bought this and continued my search for a spruce topped instrument. 
* OM1 SB Custom - mahogany body, German spruce top (upgrade) and a sunburst finish. Short scale. This was the best playing and sounding instrument of the day for me. I am in fact thinking about ordering one with herringbone (I like the bling, what can I say, LOL) and no sunburst. Soft to loud, this guitar was so responsive to my playing, I felt I was a better player with it. Addictive. I wonder how much is due to the German (European) spruce top?
* 2012 OM1 - standard except for a 1 23/32 nut, right between standard and wide. This guitar was very, very close to being as good as the OM1SB and if it was short scale I might have walked out with it.

I concluded by purchasing a wooden Taylor guitar stand for my daughter, and started to spec out a custom order for a Collings OM1 with German top, short scale, and herringbone. Possible slotted headstock. 

I feel like I'm getting a handle on what I'm looking for and my next step is to go back to 12th Fret and play the Collings that just came in as well as some of the others to compare with whatever I can remember from yesterday. I may also need to go back to Folkway and compare the Santa Cruz Arlen Roth to the Collings again, as well.

I've always had a bunch of nice electric guitars and my one acoustic six string (plus a nylon string and a 12 string), but I can see selling some electrics and getting a couple of nice acoustics. They are addictive!  As I get older, I also seem to be playing more acoustic rather than bringing teh BrUtalZ on electric.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Good review! I didn't think you'd be disappointed with Collings guitars. Happy to hear your search is progressing well and you're enjoying yourself. Sounds like whatever acoustic guitar you end up with will be a well-considered choice.

In 2001, I was in Austin, Texas and stopped in at the old Collings factory (they've moved to a new building since). Really great bunch of guys and they gave me the run of the place for the day. I remember them showing me John Sebastian's "cowboy" guitar, and Bill Collings took me up to his workshop and showed me some prototypes of the mandolins he was getting ready to put into production. (And Collings does the nicest sunbursts, in my opinion!)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks very much. That mic is also a stellar part of that sound.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Thanks very much. That mic is also a stellar part of that sound.


sambonee - can you please expand a little on what you wrote? I'm not sure I follow. Thanks!


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I went to 12th Fret on Friday after work and played the Collings OM1ESS, an OM1, and some others. The regular OM1 was my favorite; it has a lovely tone and is very dynamic. I then drove out to Waterloo yesterday to play the set of guitars I had tried before again, but with the 12th Fret experience more fresh in my memory. As I rotated through the guitars, the Collings OM1 SB Custom that I liked the most from the previous trip continued to stand out, and the more I tried all the different guitars, the more I came to the conclusion that it might be the guitar for me. It is super responsive, can go from a whisper to very loud when played fingerstyle, sounds very solid and rich in all registers across all strings, and is electrifying when flatpicked. 

I spoke to the staff about ordering one with without the sunburst (we decided herringbone was too much bling for a mahogany guitar ), but with the risk that the ordered guitar would not be as awesome to me - all guitars are different since wood varies - I eventually decided after some thought to buy this specific guitar rather than order a new one. So, I left with a huge grin and a Collings case. 

I got home and played until my forearms were sore. I am really inspired by the guitar and started to improvise/write some new songs. I feel like this guitar was intended for me. I know that sounds really silly, but the more I played it the more enamored I became of it.

I don't have a digital camera beyond my cell phone, so here are the pics from their site: http://www.folkwaymusic.com/museum/collings/collings-om1-sb-0513/

All of the guitars I played were fantastic instruments, and it was a matter of zeroing in on the one that really connected with me. I think each of them will find the player/owner for whom each is *the* instrument. As I played the different guitars and got to know them I sort of was able to figure out the way to really get them to sing; some liked a heavier hand, others a lighter touch, etc. That was neat.

I have to give great props to Sean at Folkway for all his constructive advice and knowledge, as well as Brian at 12th Fret. Both shops are superb and let me play all these high value instruments for literally hours without a second thought.

As an aside, an incredible bang-for-the-buck guitar I played yesterday is the Martin OOO-15SM. I really, really liked it.

And my quest is complete!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on your new guitar!

That specific Collings must have had your name on it and was just waiting for you to pick it up.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

> I got home and played until my forearms were sore. I am really inspired by the guitar and started to improvise/write some new songs. I feel like this guitar was intended for me. I know that sounds really silly, but the more I played it the more enamored I became of it.


Actually, finding that instrument that really feels perfect is a quest for all musicians. I'm glad for you that you found yours. In my lifetime I have owned scores of guitars and played many more, but I have only bonded in that way with one acoustic, one bass and one electric, which I have now. It's a very special feeling that cannot be expressed except in your playing.

Congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one beautiful Collings. I really like the subtle burst. I think you were wise to go with the guitar that sounded great to your ears instead of ordering another of the same model. My primary love is acoustic and I can tell you that I've played several of the same model Martin side by side and there was a notable difference between all of them. Every acoustic is unique. I am glad you found the "one". Congratulations.


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Collings is a great choice. I agree with Intrepid; very wise to choose the guitar that already sounds fantastic to you.


----------

